# Redirected to last post



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2008)

Why is it when I click on a thread I get directed straight to the last post?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)

You and one other person (that we know of) have this problem.  So in the big scheme of things we don't really care.    j/k

I'll have to go see what we figured out - be back later with answer.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 30, 2008)

i get directed to the last post on the page i go to, whether it be first or last page, i get taken to the bottom of the page and have to scroll to the top.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow = I didn't realize it was going on that much.  Will definitely get back to you guys!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 30, 2008)

I have that problem too....


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 30, 2008)

I have TexasGirl's problem also. And it flashes to it quick, quick.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 30, 2008)

me too

babe


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Wow = I didn't realize it was going on that much. Will definitely get back to you guys!


 

Oh sure....a girl get's the same problem and the DC repair team is _right on it!  _


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2008)

What am I...chop liver? 


Don't answer that.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 30, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> What am I...chop liver?
> 
> 
> Don't answer that.



It's _chopped liver..._not chop...and if it wasn't for you being the squeaky wheel, none of this would get fixed.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> It's _chopped liver..._not chop...and if it wasn't for you being the squeaky wheel, none of this would get fixed.


 
Chop/chopped....everyone says it so fast it sounds like "chop". What do I know anyway? 

If the old addage rings true: "the squeaky wheel always gets greased." 

You guys just didn't want to feel dumb!  Now your all hopping on the train.  _"Choo-choo"_


----------



## pacanis (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, this was posted earlier, too.
Seems like it's being worked on, but at least for me, it doesn't happen all the time, which could complicate things.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2008)

Pacanis....your an "isolated issue".


----------



## pacanis (Jun 30, 2008)

I've heard that!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2008)

Rotf!


----------



## stassie (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm having that problem too..!


----------



## sattie (Jun 30, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> What am I...chop liver?
> 
> 
> Don't answer that.


 
Yep!!!  LOL!!!  I have had the same problem to... but I thought I was doing it some how!  DOH!


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 30, 2008)

May I jump on the "I have that problem too" bandwagon? 
I feel as I have been left at the train station if I dont.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 1, 2008)

GB - do you want to ask what browser they are using?


----------



## JillyBean (Jul 1, 2008)

It just started for me when I opened this thread...um...or maybe I just noticed it.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 1, 2008)

it doesn't happen all the time..... just here and there. 
maybe I just need to go to bed.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 1, 2008)

KE asked a very good question. If Y'all want things fixed, It would help a lot if you all put your sholder behind it and helped with some info. The same webcode _"may"_ act different;y with defferent browsers.If you could add what browser you are using and the version (found by clicking help and about on your browser's title bar). It might help. None of this is official, but, I have been doing this for lots fo years and it is the kind of thing that would help me if I were to be fixing it.

If I am out of place, would one of the mods please delete my post.

Thank You

AC

IE 7.0.5730.13 - 128 bit - I don't have the problem.


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 1, 2008)

is it something in here maybe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_usage#faq_vb3_thread_display


----------



## GB (Jul 1, 2008)

Not out of line at all Adillo.

Another tool that everyone can use is the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of all our pages. This will let you fill out a form that will be seen by our tech expert who will be able to research the problem. 

And yes Kitchenelf, I was wondering if all those who have this problem are using IE and not Firefox


----------



## Mama (Jul 1, 2008)

I am using IE 7.0 and I'm not having any problems.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 1, 2008)

I use IE7 on both my office pc and my laptop. My laptop is the problematic one, the office pc works fine. So that would eliminate any user preference.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 1, 2008)

What I have noticed too, is that it appears to open to the first new post, but quickly scrolls to the last post. You gotta be paying attention to see this. It always opens on the correct page, too. As in; the last post is on page 3, but the first new post is on page 2.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 1, 2008)

My browser is an MSN browser.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jul 1, 2008)

I think I am still stuck in the dinosaur ages!!   I use AOL!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> KE asked a very good question. If Y'all want things fixed, It would help a lot if you all put your sholder behind it and helped with some info. The same webcode _"may"_ act different;y with defferent browsers.If you could add what browser you are using and the version (found by clicking help and about on your browser's title bar). It might help. None of this is official, but, I have been doing this for lots fo years and it is the kind of thing that would help me if I were to be fixing it.
> 
> If I am out of place, would one of the mods please delete my post.
> 
> ...


 


I'm using the same browser on the same computer as before the upgrade and I am experiencing this problem now.  I don't think the browser is the problem.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 1, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I'm using the same browser on the same computer as before the upgrade and I am experiencing this problem now. I don't think the browser is the problem.


 
i agree

babe


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 1, 2008)

Not really tying to say the browser is the problem. I am just trying to unearth more info to help resolve the problem. 

I have been doing this for a long time, I can't tell you how many folks call me and tell me "I got some kind of an error message". It helps as much to knwo what it is not as to know what it is.

AC


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Not really tying to say the browser is the problem. I am just trying to unearth more info to help resolve the problem.
> 
> I have been doing this for a long time, I can't tell you how many folks call me and tell me "I got some kind of an error message". It helps as much to knwo what it is not as to know what it is.
> 
> AC


 

No question. Adequate information makes the solution easier.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 1, 2008)

My problem seems to have disappeared But I still can't get my print in color anymore - about 3 weeks.

Whatever happened, or whatever anyone did......​THANK YOU!​


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2008)

The colors are just not up and working yet - it has been noted though.  Thanks.


----------



## sattie (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, where did the karma buttons go?????


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2008)

There is a row of icons below each member's number of posts at the left side of each post they make. the second icon, a set of scales, is where you click to give karma (add to reputation).


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 2, 2008)

I noticed that it isn't doing it on all of them??
It's just weird. Just annoying, but, not enough to keep me away, sorry!!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 2, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I noticed that it isn't doing it on all of them??
> It's just weird. Just annoying, but, not enough to keep me away, sorry!!


 

Same here. I thought maybe they had fixed it, but then it scrolled to the bottom of the page again rather than the first new post, like it's been doing. Intermittant problems are the hardest to track down


----------



## sattie (Jul 2, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> There is a row of icons below each member's number of posts at the left side of each post they make. the second icon, a set of scales, is where you click to give karma (add to reputation).


 
Thanks Andy M... did not think to look there!


----------



## Foodfiend (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm having the same problems.  Every thread I open and each page of each thread I'm having to scroll back to the top to read.  I use IE 7.0 if that helps (or not).


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 4, 2008)

Dang. It's doing it again, today. Four the past 4+ hours.
Sorry, but I thought you'd like to know.
It doesn't seem to be happening anywhere else on my computer either.​


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2008)

Tech support is working on this problem.  I'm sure they'll have it fixed soon.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 4, 2008)

Good morning, Andy. Thank you.


----------

